# The history of Rock Shox



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

I've been working on the Rock Shox page for the MOMBAT site and it is pretty solid through 1997 or so. I got some pretty neat stuff from the guys at Cane Creek (who distributed Rock Shox up until the Mag21) and tried to scan some of it in.

Take a look and let me know what ya'll think: http://mombat.org/Rock_Shox.htm

Any idea why Paul Turner isn't in the HOF? I though I remembered some type of issues with Don maybe????


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What, no JP nude covered in mud ad?


Nice timeline there JA. Quite useful as always!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> What, no JP nude covered in mud ad?
> 
> Nice timeline there JA. Quite useful as always!


Yeah, I did scan that at one time. I'll see if I can find it and add it.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

WOMBAT on the MOMBAT


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

we watched that womens MTB movie last night (sorry forgot the name) some great JP stuff in there.

PT has taken up residence in my area but never see him on the trails...


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice work.
I like the "Isn.t that a lot of weight?" section on the original sales sheet (FAQ) referring to the *3 lbs* weight of the RS-1. The "I'm a purist" section is interesting as well. If they only knew what was soon to come.

I entered the world of suspension with a quadra in '94. What a disapointment that was. I still have it (in a box somewhere) and the elastomers are still in very good shape. I wish I could say the same for the elastomers in my '97 Judy XC.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

being covered in thick mud like that would really freak me out


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*That's a nice piece of work*

Thanks for the effort, I'm glad it's there. I'm glad First Flight and the VRC forum are there. However when I look at all the old stuff, particularly old Rockshox stuff, I get an overwhelming remembrance of how bad things used to be and how expensive that bad stuff was. Bikes and bike parts are so much better today. Especially Rockshox stuff.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

First Flight said:


> Any idea why Paul Turner isn't in the HOF?


Ya, 'cause he killed mountain biking.


----------



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Just wanted to say 'thanks' for all the hard work! :thumbsup:

I was always curious and now I know. Thanks!

I wonder if I can take a tour of the "R&D" facility as it is only about an hour away from where I live? Hmmm...

Jay


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Very nice page. I did find one typo though - "In July of that year, bicyclist Paola Pezzo won an Olympic Games gold medal in the first-ever Olympic mountain bike event while using the company's Judy products on *his* bike."

Anybody remember Paola's gold lame' skinsuit?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

First Flight said:


> I've been working on the Rock Shox page for the MOMBAT site and it is pretty solid through 1997 or so. I got some pretty neat stuff from the guys at Cane Creek (who distributed Rock Shox up until the Mag21) and tried to scan some of it in.
> 
> Take a look and let me know what ya'll think: http://mombat.org/Rock_Shox.htm
> 
> Any idea why Paul Turner isn't in the HOF? I though I remembered some type of issues with Don maybe????


Jeff...Check That:nono: It was the guys at Dia Compe that distributed Rock Shox. They had not yet become Cane Creek. Important to have the correct history. Who's still at Cane Creek that was with Dia Compe back then? Peter? Alan?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

GT_guy said:


> Anybody remember Paola's gold lame' skinsuit?


Don't remember the color, only remember she had it unzipped all the way during the race.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

First Flight said:


> Any idea why Paul Turner isn't in the HOF? I though I remembered some type of issues with Don maybe????


Who hasn't had "issues" with Don?


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Don't remember the color, only remember she had it unzipped all the way during the race.


... some help 










and this one 

ciao
flo


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

GT_guy said:


> Very nice page. I did find one typo though - "In July of that year, bicyclist Paola Pezzo won an Olympic Games gold medal in the first-ever Olympic mountain bike event while using the company's Judy products on *his* bike."
> 
> Anybody remember Paola's gold lame' skinsuit?


Yeah, that was cut and pasted from a financial document and I didn't catch the error. I'll fix it today. I want it to be as accurate as possible and appreciate ya'll helping with the proof reading.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Blown cartridge oil ;-)


----------

